
Review my Chinese game Wenming.io - roschdal
http://www.wenming.io/
======
roschdal
I've created a Chinese version of Freeciv-web, which I hope to adapt to
Chinese players. I've been developing Freeciv-web for many years, and would
like to try expanding the game to China. Please post your feedback here!

How can an indie game developer publish a game to China these days? How do I
attract users? How do I communicate with them?

